# Europcar to Use Electric Bikes to Keep Rental Cars Moving



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Working with AutoClenz, delivery agents will use folding electric bicycles and public transit to speed rental car drop-offs and reduce the need for a second pickup car.

More...


----------

